# Arcade scores?



## All_American (Apr 29, 2009)

How do you save your arcade scores? I was just playing 3 card poker had a running total of 5700 and could not find a way to save and end my game?


----------



## Leonidas21 (Apr 29, 2009)

It saves when you die or lose the game. I dont think you can just save and end the game you just lose.


----------



## All_American (Apr 29, 2009)

awhh, ok. thanks for the heads up...


----------

